# New window decal for car!!



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I love it....... What do you think?


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

That's great, I would be really impressed with it!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Do they do them with Malinois on?


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Love it ! Looks so real too !! 

Do they have a Boxer ... Would look so great next to my baby on board sticker


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

My friend has this with GSDs on


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2015)

Got a subtle one here...


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

MerlinsMum said:


> Do they do them with Malinois on?





Labrador Laura said:


> Love it ! Looks so real too !!
> 
> Do they have a Boxer ... Would look so great next to my baby on board sticker


I have only seen these with GSD's and Rottweilers, they were auction items in a Rottweiler rescue fund raising event! Can find out if they have other breeds.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I love it. Did you know that decals can invalidate your insurance. I am sure there was something on here about it and I was looking for a quote and asked the AA and they had to get a special quote as their standard insurance does not allow decals. I checked with my existing insurer and it is not a problem but might be worth checking with such an eye catching one.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Well you learn something new everyday :Shamefullyembarrased I have never heard of decals before. That looks stunning but would freak me out if I was driving up behind you and saw that - its so realistic I'd be thinking the dogs had broken out and probably drive in the back of you in shock (which explains why I hardly ever drive )


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

My god that looks real! 
Fantastic


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Lol love it! :-D


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Blitz said:


> I love it. Did you know that decals can invalidate your insurance. I am sure there was something on here about it and I was looking for a quote and asked the AA and they had to get a special quote as their standard insurance does not allow decals. I checked with my existing insurer and it is not a problem but might be worth checking with such an eye catching one.


Oh will check quite a few of us got them!!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

As well as potentially invalidating your insurance you may wish to consider what message you are sending to the general public about the dogs in your car in the event of an incident............................ (a bit like calling your dogs Satan, Tyson etc), and of course the fact that you are advertising what is in your car (if you want to minimise dog theft).

And before anyone says it would deter thieves, I think not................................. 

They do come with Malinois on them and whilst personally I like them, for the reasons above I would not be putting one on my car in the UK in any event.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

smokeybear said:


> As well as potentially invalidating your insurance you may wish to consider what message you are sending to the general public about the dogs in your car in the event of an incident............................ (a bit like calling your dogs Satan, Tyson etc), and of course the fact that you are advertising what is in your car (if you want to minimise dog theft).
> 
> And before anyone says it would deter thieves, I think not.................................
> 
> They do come with Malinois on them and whilst personally I like them, for the reasons above I would not be putting one on my car in the UK in any event.


Message I'm send to the general public? What I have a pygmy Rottweiler in my car who jumps through windows! Incident?? Oh come on smokeybear you are often so far up your own hoop you are amusing but even for you this takes the biscuit.

1000's of sports and show cars and vans are logo'd up with whats in them, and why would I worry you are always telling people that all dog thefts imaginary and how cautious everyone is while you throw caution to the wind and fly by the seat of your pants..... so your point either now or before are a bit jackanory ..


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Meezey said:


> Message I'm send to the general public? What I have a pygmy Rottweiler in my car who jumps through windows! Incident?? Oh come on smokeybear you are often so far up your own hoop you are amusing but even for you this takes the biscuit.
> 
> 1000's of sports and show cars and vans are logo'd up with whats in them, and why would I worry you are always telling people that all dog thefts imaginary and how cautious everyone is while you throw caution to the wind and fly by the seat of your pants..... so your point either now or before are a bit jackanory ..


I did not know you had a pygmy Rottweiler, is that what dwarfism is called in that breed?

But I bow to your superior knowledge regarding Insurance Claims, civil and criminal law, I only deal with these on a daily basis.I am sure you are far more qualified than I to comment on these subjects. 

Good luck.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

smokeybear said:


> I did not know you had a pygmy Rottweiler, is that what dwarfism is called in that breed?
> 
> But I bow to your superior knowledge regarding Insurance Claims, civil and criminal law, I only deal with these on a daily basis.I am sure you are far more qualified than I to comment on these subjects.
> 
> Good luck.


Oh you make me chuckle... 
Law, experiments on cool coats, inside knowledge on dog theft your depth and breath of knowledge is awe inspiring...

You don't even know the size of the decal that's what amuses me, but crack on with your big I am  you are the oracle of all things expert of everything yeah yeah got it time and time again... 

Sure you tell everyone dogs thefts don't happen... so do I believe your expert knowledge in this thread or the other ones?


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Meezey said:


> Oh will check quite a few of us got them!!


I have paw prints on both my cars and used to have a soppy puppy on the bonnet. I love having them and really did not believe it to be a problem when there was a thread on here (I think) mentioning problems with it so I actually asked the AA a bit tongue in cheek and was shocked when it turned out to be true!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

How much and where do i get them?I WANT ONE!!!!!Can i buy one off of you.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

Wow, I love it! That will keep the tailgaters away, lol


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Rott lover said:


> How much and where do i get them?I WANT ONE!!!!!Can i buy one off of you.


I think they were ordered from the USA lol


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

hmmm i have never seen them


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Rott lover said:


> hmmm i have never seen them


We got ours from rescue in the UK there is a rescue in USA that sell them for Charity too

http://www.ggarr.org

But there is definitely a company in the USA that make them.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you done deal got 4 of them lol


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

@Meezey ou want to read some hilarious stuff?Check out the site you sent me and go under you own a rott now what.Oh my god i am still laughing


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Rott lover said:


> @Meezey ou want to read some hilarious stuff?Check out the site you sent me and go under you own a rott now what.Oh my god i am still laughing


Urggghh  I do wonder about people! It just will never die lol


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I love it! Some car stickers are really funny, love seeing them, this one is just brilliant and made me smile. As for promoting guard dogs, deterring break ins etc, surely this is just fun nothing else


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Meezey said:


> Urggghh  I do wonder about people! It just will never die lol[/QUOTE
> 
> Still laughing like crazy..........When did they write that 75 years ago.Make sure you eat before your dog and walk in the door first :Vomit i am so sick of hearing that out dated crap:Hilarious


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

delca1 said:


> I love it! Some car stickers are really funny, love seeing them, this one is just brilliant and made me smile. As for promoting guard dogs, deterring break ins etc, surely this is just fun nothing else


That's it's intention, nothing else  It makes me smile and it was purchased to raise funds for Rottweiler Rescue so all good for me  It's about the least aggressive looking Rottweiler I've seen so not sure "what message I am sending to the general public about the dogs in your car in the event of an incident." it is just fun..


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

I wont even be putting it on a car i just think it looks cool.It will get put in the bedroom with my rottweiler blvd sign and all the bumper stickers and such i have hanging everywhere.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I can't find any GSD ones


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2015)

delca1 said:


> I can't find any GSD ones


Not quite the same, but this always makes me giggle...


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

delca1 said:


> I can't find any GSD ones


There is definitely a GSD! Let me ask the lady who ordered ours where she got them from


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Kiyos Dad said:


> Not quite the same, but this always makes me giggle...


Brilliant! Imagine having that on your rear car window!


----------



## Rebel01 (Apr 10, 2016)

Meezey said:


> I love it....... What do you think?
> View attachment 237521


I've tried to find this decal for my husband. He's been wanting one for years! I tried the link below but couldn't find them. Can anyone help with a new link or know where I can find one ??


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Meezey said:


> Oh you make me chuckle...
> Law, experiments on cool coats, inside knowledge on dog theft your depth and breath of knowledge is awe inspiring...
> 
> You don't even know the size of the decal that's what amuses me, but crack on with your big I am  you are the oracle of all things expert of everything yeah yeah got it time and time again...
> ...


Gosh, just seen this as it has popped up from the past.

Not sure where I stated that dog thefts do not happen?

Must have been yet another of those imaginary posts that nobody can actually reproduce because of course they have a selective memory............. 

ROFLMAO


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Rott lover said:


> @Meezey ou want to read some hilarious stuff?Check out the site you sent me and go under you own a rott now what.Oh my god i am still laughing


I read the first couple of paragraphs. It's sad that they refuse dogs that have previously been used for guarding or fighting. In the right home these dogs can be wonderful pets.

I know it's not the same, but I met some ex fighting pitties who were picked up, near to death, on the side of the road. Without fail they were utterly adorable and insisted on trying to give me a full face wash, and this is while they were still in the shelter. Of course they would have to go to an experienced home, but enough of them do exist.

It breaks my heart, because I can only assume that a lot of these ex guard / fighting dogs get destroyed.

Sorry @Meezey i went completely OT there. I love it! It looks so realistic as well


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Gah, I just saw that this is almost a year old.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

MiffyMoo said:


> I read the first couple of paragraphs. It's sad that they refuse dogs that have previously been used for guarding or fighting. In the right home these dogs can be wonderful pets.
> 
> I know it's not the same, but I met some ex fighting pitties who were picked up, near to death, on the side of the road. Without fail they were utterly adorable and insisted on trying to give me a full face wash, and this is while they were still in the shelter. Of course they would have to go to an experienced home, but enough of them do exist.
> 
> ...


totally off topic for the orginal OP but I always thought you were in the UK. I assume you are not though as I understood pit bulls could not be rehomed - or have I got that wrong.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Blitz said:


> totally off topic for the orginal OP but I always thought you were in the UK. I assume you are not though as I understood pit bulls could not be rehomed - or have I got that wrong.


You're right, I am. But my parents live in South Africa and are friends with a couple who own a rescue, so we went to visit when I was over there in January. I instantly fell madly in love with their grinning faces and 100 mile an hour wagging tails.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

MiffyMoo said:


> You're right, I am. But my parents live in South Africa and are friends with a couple who own a rescue, so we went to visit when I was over there in January. I instantly fell madly in love with their grinning faces and 100 mile an hour wagging tails.


thanks for explaining, I was confused! Poor dogs, sounds like they bounced back very well though fighting dogs are supposed to be good with people.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

This is my car decal that goes in the back window. Horribly expensive but at least it nods its head!


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

MiffyMoo said:


> Gah, I just saw that this is almost a year old.


It may be from last year but a good reminder, I had forgotten all about these decals....I still want one!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I forgot too. I spoke to a sign company I often work with and they said it's possible to do custom decals providing the file format is correct. Time allowing, I'm going to exercise my design powers and Photoshop to create a custom one of Molly. Heaps better and less offensive than a ruddy baby/princess/misc on board sticker anyway.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2016)

Sorry if I'm being dim @MollySmith but how is announcing you have a baby in the car any different than announcing you have a dog in the car?

Strangely I don't want a dog or child decal, but I do want a 13.1 decal for the several half marathons I've run that I'm quite proud of. 
It's mostly for me though so I don't know that I would put it on my car, probably my bathroom mirror more like it


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Sorry if I'm being dim @MollySmith but how is announcing you have a baby in the car any different than announcing you have a dog in the car?
> 
> Strangely I don't want a dog or child decal, but I do want a 13.1 decal for the several half marathons I've run that I'm quite proud of.
> It's mostly for me though so I don't know that I would put it on my car, probably my bathroom mirror more like it


It's time decals on cars had more variety to them, to make driving more enjoyable for everyone.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

We have just got a new car so going to have to get another, mate knows someone who does custom ones so will be looking to get a few done from my pictures 

http://k9commandogear.com/product/2...ticker-small-size-11-8-x-9-8-inches-30x25-cm/ @delca1


----------



## spots (Aug 10, 2014)

Gosh...I best go remove the decals from my car in case it 'advertises' the dog who can plainly be seen through the windows.
Or maybe just completely cover the windows so thieves can't spot her?


----------



## Wee T (Dec 6, 2015)

That decal is amazing. Never seen anything like that before.

No point me getting a funky decal though - even my old dad said he wouldn't be seen in my old very uncool Citroën because it's an "aul' person's car_."_
And a Westie decal on it would do little to improve my credibility on da street. 

I like a fun decal. Never really understood the need for Baby / Puppy on Board signs for safety reasons though. Fun, cute factor yeah but safety not so much.

I can't imagine any drivers see one and think, 'Oh, well, I _was _going to hurtle at full speed right up the back of you but now I've seen that...'


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Baby on board stickers can be extremely helpful to emergency services - I have family in the fire service who have said it will instigate the searching ditches / the immediate area Incase a car seat has been thrown from a bad crash. As let's be honest even in this day and age people do not always take the time to fit them correctly. 

The frustration being how many people remove them when there is no child on board? 

I am struggling to understand how they are offensive though? Not to my taste no but no more offensive then any other decal someone may choose to display like an Ichthys for example. 

Personally I don't have any signs / decals on my car. I like to know I have a good view of the road all around and not be distracted by anything dangling or blocking my view. And I don't want anything loose in the car flying around in an accident. 

Although I do love the original Rottie one! Just not something I would put on my car.


----------



## Wee T (Dec 6, 2015)

Milliepoochie said:


> Baby on board stickers can be extremely helpful to emergency services - I have family in the fire service who have said it will instigate the searching ditches / the immediate area Incase a car seat has been thrown from a bad crash. As let's be honest even in this day and age people do not always take the time to fit them correctly.
> 
> The frustration being how many people remove them when there is no child on board?
> 
> ...


Aah, yes of course. Well, that's a huge safety reason - I stands corrected.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Ignore me. I have no wish to fall out with anyone but on bad days, baby on board stickers can jar. It's complicated. I probably shouldn't have even said they upset me but they do but I don't want to go onto it here. Sorry @Meezey for derailing.

It would make me smile so much to see a lovely doggy on a car. Or even random animal


----------



## Wee T (Dec 6, 2015)

MollySmith said:


> Ignore me. I have no wish to fall out with anyone but on bad days, baby on board stickers can jar. It's complicated. I probably shouldn't have even said they upset me but they do but I don't want to go onto it here. Sorry @Meezey for derailing.
> 
> It would make me smile so much to see a lovely doggy on a car. Or even random animal


 :Kiss


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Absolutely anything can jar anyone on any given day, even, I would assume dog ones, anything.
But baby on board stickers are never, ever offensive.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> Absolutely anything can jar anyone on any given day, even, I would assume dog ones, anything.
> But baby on board stickers are never, ever offensive.


Offensive was the wrong word, I could have used a better one. They can be upsetting. Very much so.

I look forward to seeing your new decal Meezy.

In the meantime...


----------



## Wee T (Dec 6, 2015)

MollySmith said:


> Offensive was the wrong word, I could have used a better one. They can be upsetting. Very much so.
> 
> I look forward to seeing your new decal Meezy.
> 
> In the meantime...


Love that! Would actually be tempted to put that on my rust heap.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Meezey said:


> We have just got a new car so going to have to get another, mate knows someone who does custom ones so will be looking to get a few done from my pictures
> 
> http://k9commandogear.com/product/2...ticker-small-size-11-8-x-9-8-inches-30x25-cm/ @delca1


GSDs!! Thank you! I love the rottie one best still, need a gsd one just like or or perhaps i could trade Indie in for a new model....


----------



## Newa Winikerei (May 18, 2017)

Meezey said:


> I love it....... What do you think?
> View attachment 237521


Where can I get one of these I've been trying to find it for ages.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
try Amazon -
https://www.amazon.com/Side-Fects-609Rott-Bursting-Through/dp/B00TIPKCW4
.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
here's the GSD -
https://www.amazon.com/Side-Fects-609GSD-Bursting-Through/dp/B00TIPKE1I/
.
sorry, couldn't find a Mal, tho i did try. // One thing i found a teeny bit disquieting - it doesn't so much look to me as if the dog is "bursting OUT of the window", as it seems visually that the movie is running in reverse, & in this still shot, the dog is being swallowed by the hole... :Jawdrop
the glass isn't flying outward, it's still & seems to fall inward. // Anyone else see that illusion?
.
I know full well, of course, that's not the designer's intention - it's just what i see. *shrug* 
.
.
.


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

Blitz said:


> Did you know that decals can invalidate your insurance.


It didn't before but when you mentioned it it made sense, of course, its a 'modification' & as such must be declared to your/the insurance company as does any 'modification. Good post & make no mistake, having no insurance is a very serious offence.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

I have this one in both my cars
https://www.amazon.com/Russell-Deca...495182061&sr=1-37&keywords=jack+russell+decal
If i buy a new car my sister buys me a new sticker, its become a tradition 
The one thing that bugs me about baby on board stickers and similar, is people that have them then drive like idiots while on the phone.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Legshand said:


> It didn't before but when you mentioned it it made sense, of course, its a 'modification' & as such must be declared to your/the insurance company as does any 'modification. Good post & make no mistake, having no insurance is a very serious offence.


I know in wisconsin you can get pulled over for it and ticketed for obstructions of sight.


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

Rott lover said:


> I know in wisconsin you can get pulled over for it and ticketed for obstructions of sight.


By the 'sound' of the posts so far I expect half the active membership to be in Jail by July


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Legshand said:


> By the 'sound' of the posts so far I expect half the active membership to be in Jail by July


lol Notice i said CAN....Most of the time they dont unless they are just looking to find a reason.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Rott lover said:


> I know in wisconsin you can get pulled over for it and ticketed for obstructions of sight.


And bloody right too.

The other day I happened to notice an old 3 series sitting next to me at the traffic lights with no less than four suction mountings along the inside of the windscreen. One, it appeared, was for his mobile, one was for his sat nav, one for his iPad and one for his dash cam. How the hell he managed to see passed all his technical junk is completely beyond me.:Wacky


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
an overreaching mechanic once stripped a sticker off my mother's car, during the annual inspection - she dropped it off, came back to pick it up, & noticed the empty spot.
He claimed it was "for her safety", but considering it was all of 3-inches high & translucent, running along the bottom of the rear window for 15-inches or so, that was obv bull.  The entire sides of the window were bare, just a few inches at the center-bottom.
It said "Penn State Univ", in translucent white letters with a pale-blue translucent shadow - not exactly the dire threat he painted it to be. [My elder-bro & i both attended P.S.U.]
.
She'd gone to him for inspections for 35-years or more by that time, so she complained, & next year, returned.
Her replacement sticker was also removed. // She told him off royally, & took her business elsewhere. 
.
.
.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Zaros said:


> And bloody right too.
> 
> The other day I happened to notice an old 3 series sitting next to me at the traffic lights with no less than four suction mountings along the inside of the windscreen. One, it appeared, was for his mobile, one was for his sat nav, one for his iPad and one for his dash cam. How the hell he managed to see passed all his technical junk is completely beyond me.:Wacky


My favorite is is people on the phone while drinking coffee and smoking all at the same time while being in the fast lane running 20 mph under the limit.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

I love some of the vans or suvs that have bumper stickers completely covering their windows.I often wonder how they never seem to get pulled over.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Rott lover said:


> My favorite is is people on the phone while drinking coffee and smoking all at the same time while being in the fast lane running 20 mph under the limit.


Do you know what really irritates me?

Those sunscreen strips with the make of car across the top of the windscreen eg: (TOYOTA) and the model across the top of the rear window eg (Corolla)

As though you weren't already aware of what type of car it was to begin with, because you'd been keeping a close and very concerned eye on it in the rear view mirror as it stormed up behind you..........:Nailbiting.
.....................the everlasting memory of it, of course, indelibly imprinted in your brain as it rocketed, seemingly out of control, passed just before abruptly cutting in front of you.:Rage

I


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> Offensive was the wrong word, I could have used a better one. They can be upsetting. Very much so.
> 
> I look forward to seeing your new decal Meezy.
> 
> In the meantime...


I love that one. That's a puppy with a very waggy tail


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

If a decal in a rear windows is considered dangerous because it obstructs vision then vans with solid rear doors are dangerous too yet there are plenty of them on the road.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Zaros said:


> And bloody right too.
> 
> The other day I happened to notice an old 3 series sitting next to me at the traffic lights with no less than four suction mountings along the inside of the windscreen. One, it appeared, was for his mobile, one was for his sat nav, one for his iPad and one for his dash cam. How the hell he managed to see passed all his technical junk is completely beyond me.:Wacky


I have a dashcam holder and a mobile phone holder on my windscreen - on the passenger side. Some insurances give discounts for a dashcam and you sure as heck cant put them anywhere else so I assume they are considered safe. My phone acts as a sat nav so is necessary too.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

cbcdesign said:


> If a decal in a rear windows is considered dangerous because it obstructs vision then vans with solid rear doors are dangerous too yet there are plenty of them on the road.


Oh but their excuse with that is that they dont come with windows in them from the mfg so it is ok.So exactly why is it it is ok for them to be made without any windows but if i cover mine it is against the law?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Blitz said:


> I have a dashcam holder and a mobile phone holder on my windscreen - on the passenger side. Some insurances give discounts for a dashcam and you sure as heck cant put them anywhere else so I assume they are considered safe. My phone acts as a sat nav so is necessary too.


´
My original post was simply a chance observation I made.

However, shortly after coming to this country we bought a Subaru Forester. I installed a second interior rear view mirror just centre above the dashboard to keep an eye on the dogs whilst on the road. It also afforded me greater rearward vision of the road behind. It did not impede my forward vision because of its low placement and placement in relation to my high seat position

I was initially told that the accessory would count as an MOT fail when the annual test was to be carried out. It did not and nor did the insurance company regard it as a modification to the vehicle. In fact, it was actually considered to be a motoring advantage. By the police too. 

There is a guide relating to the laws of what can be considered to obscure a driver's view through the windscreen, but, to be perfectly honest, I can't be 4r5ed to look for it.:Yawn


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I have my mobile and sat nav mounted on this it is brilliant, no more marks on the windscreen and no obstruction of vision.

http://www.cdslotmount.com/


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

smokeybear said:


> I have my mobile and sat nav mounted on this it is brilliant, no more marks on the windscreen and no obstruction of vision.
> 
> http://www.cdslotmount.com/


That's a pretty clever, but simple, design and you can still use your CD player too.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

I think the law states nothing must be in the wiper sweep of the window, when the law came out it made almost all tax disc holders illegal, i put my new one up top left then got pulled over for no tax, when i explained to the fuzz he'd never heard of the new law, makes you wonder eh!


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

smokeybear said:


> I have my mobile and sat nav mounted on this it is brilliant, no more marks on the windscreen and no obstruction of vision


I still have a tape deck LOL


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

smokeybear said:


> I have my mobile and sat nav mounted on this it is brilliant, no more marks on the windscreen and no obstruction of vision.
> 
> http://www.cdslotmount.com/


that looks really good but doesnt it interfere with using the radio


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Blitz said:


> that looks really good but doesnt it interfere with using the radio


No it does not impact at all on the use of the radio. You can still change channels whilst driving (although I have radio and phone controls on my steering wheel).

You cannot change CDs whilst it is in but of course you should not change CDs whilst driving in any case! 

I have had it several months now and I love it, it also makes the Sat Nav easier to read as it is closer.

Cannot recommend it enough.


----------



## Sue miller (Mar 18, 2018)

My momma loves this.
How do I purchased this?


----------

